# Update on kayaking as a newbie



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

My 1st kayak post was about trying to get someone to take me out...lots of reads, but no takers. So...

I ventured out by myself. 1st time on a kayak. Launched with no gear to get a feel for things. Was tired after about 15-20 mins of pedaling. My fault because I didn't eat. Came back to my truck, woofed down a protein bar and chugged some electrolytes. Loaded up a small rod/reel, fish basket and tray, then headed out. Found my first fish (Spot) near shore after wasting energy to pedal to the middle. Caught keeper spot and croakers till I noticed a dorsal fin come out of the water near me. Was kinda scared as my 1st thought was "Shark!"...then another fin popped up. Mini sharks?...rays? After calling myself a few choice 5 letter words to get psyched up...I followed and cast. 3 strikes > rod doubled over each time, but resulted in a broken rig, a lost lure and a half a spot. Giving up, I gassed out on the way back, loosing to ripping tide, and ended up resting on private property. Woozy, I drank my 6 month old, melted "ice bottle" and chubbed down another protein bar. Regaining my composure, the oar just powered me into the launching area without problem. My pedal drive sucks ...should have test road a few kayaks before getting the HD-2, which I'm now am convinced is as "slow as bleep!"

Turns out, the mini sharks were cobia and I was now officially psyched. So, being the ballsy dumbass I am....I headed to Wally World for lights, bait, fish grabbers...then fueled up on McD's. By the time I rigged my kayak for night fishing, it was about 11pm...The water was calm as all get up as I cruised out of the launching area. 2 old dudes laughed (at me), asking if I was going out there and I eagerly answered, "Yes!." It was super dark outside the launch area...like, It felt like I couldn't see further than 10 foot in front of the kayak with a pretty powerful headlamp on the front of the kayak, one on my head and the light in the middle of the boat (I did have a 4th on the stern). As I approached the area where I had my first luck, something whacked the dogsh.t out of the water....like loud AF! I didn't remember seeing any otters,beavers, etc earlier....as I tried to focus my eyes (looking for a giant fin) to see what was causing the ruckus. Then the bow headlamp went out. In my mind Shamoo was heading straight towards me so when the 2nd uber loud whack hit the water....that freakin' kayak was moving like a missile back to where I found refuge earlier (someone's property - haha). I sat there faking like I was rigging my rod, but it was more like an episode of Punked. I got my courage up and left the area, but as soon as I past the safety of the beach jetty, whatever it was smacked the crap out of the water again....I quickly headed toward the lighted launch area (about 1/4 mile away), fixing my lights upon landing.

I relaunched, not catching crap. The water was deep....like in the 80-90 foot range, but not 1 bite. It was still eerily quiet and as smooth as glass. Getting psyched up again, I headed back towards my good luck spot. Whack!!!...this time a wake the size of a bus being dragged through the water started coming towards me. I turned around, hauling ass back to the lauch area...head straight, but peaking over my shoulder. Whatever it was....was seriously following me. Needless to say, I didn't stop as I tooled directly to the launch area and out of the kayak. No more night solo trips.

I've been out about half a dozen times since then. OC to VABCH. Each time has been pretty productive for croaker, spot and perch, but still no "large" fish. I've got lots to learn. Tons of hooks in my hands/fingers catching schooling stripers (need gloves or something...ditched all 3 treble hook lures) ordered new "under seat" type box for tackle so I have room for tackle...now carrying 2 rods (2nd heavier setup).....using cooler instead of fish basket (which had me doing donuts)...more bottles of water, etc.

I'll get there. Stay tuned!...


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea I never fish at night out of the yak. I could almost see the fear through your words. Good times!


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

I can promise you that you with very limited experience do NOT want to catch anything "BIG" in a kayak at night especially a cobia -all the lights and gear in the world cant save you especially alone sharks are scary


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Good stuff. It can get spooky alone in the dark.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Where were you launching?

Location make a difference whether the School Bus following you was a White or Tiger or Bull.

I know some bad-ass Kayak fishermen, but I do not hear them going out at Night much.

The bigger Sharks seem to think these plastic boats are toys so the bump into them from time to time. at Night it adds a whole new dimension......


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

*That ain’t no mullet!*


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

A OBX Shark fisherman I know from back in the day used a Zodiac with a outboard motor to get his baits out. 

Normally they dropped the baits late in the afternoon, but they were late in arriving, so he launched after dark into the Buxton surf. 

My friend had three baits on the Zodiac with him and as he is dropping the first Blackfin head it gets hit almost immediately and a big shark starts busting water next to him in a effort to get rid of the hook. Sharks in shallow water I find almost always break water and some jump clear out of the water as soon as you hook them up.

Blood is sloshing around in the Zodiac from the other two tuna head baits, but he has no choice but to motor off a bit and drop the other two baits one at a time and keep them separated to cut down on tangles in the 80-130# test Dacron line they used in those days.

Turned out to be an 8 foot Lemon Shark that hit that first bait.

They also had a lot of monster Dusky Sharks in those days 10'-14', but I do not hear of them much anymore.

Sooner or later a Drum fisherman will beach a young White Shark at the Point. The Redheaded fella had a Big Thresher spool him back in the day. 

Every Toothy Critter migrating up and down the East Coast swims in close at the Point some time during the year.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Im sure that it wasn't a shark, but thats my worst scenario imagined. The wack was equivalent to an oar being smacked as hard against the water as possible. Afterwards, I could only think a beaver smacking its tail on the water would make that noise and i suspected they were warning shots...the follow?...i dont have a clue. I initially thought the water was 20' or so, but a daytime visit at low tide revealed 6-8 foot. It could have been a large skate?

I gotta land a big fish eventually...and probably (eventually) will flip the kayak over too! Headed to CBBT soon...which will be my first time in open water/not in a river (near the mouth) 🤗


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

HA great story , good luck and I hope you get that big fish one day.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you practiced self recovery in deeper water. It’s a lot harder to get back on than you imagine. It takes practice. I also keep a paddle float in the back of my seat in case I’m to tired to get back on. It goes on one end of the paddle making it more stable to get back on. Takes about 5-8 breaths to inflate it. But for extra safety it’s there. Here’s the float!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

CoolDude said:


> My 1st kayak post was about trying to get someone to take me out...lots of reads, but no takers. So...
> 
> I ventured out by myself. 1st time on a kayak. Launched with no gear to get a feel for things. Was tired after about 15-20 mins of pedaling. My fault because I didn't eat. Came back to my truck, woofed down a protein bar and chugged some electrolytes. Loaded up a small rod/reel, fish basket and tray, then headed out. Found my first fish (Spot) near shore after wasting energy to pedal to the middle. Caught keeper spot and croakers till I noticed a dorsal fin come out of the water near me. Was kinda scared as my 1st thought was "Shark!"...then another fin popped up. Mini sharks?...rays? After calling myself a few choice 5 letter words to get psyched up...I followed and cast. 3 strikes > rod doubled over each time, but resulted in a broken rig, a lost lure and a half a spot. Giving up, I gassed out on the way back, loosing to ripping tide, and ended up resting on private property. Woozy, I drank my 6 month old, melted "ice bottle" and chubbed down another protein bar. Regaining my composure, the oar just powered me into the launching area without problem. My pedal drive sucks ...should have test road a few kayaks before getting the HD-2, which I'm now am convinced is as "slow as bleep!"
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favor and learn to kayak on fresh water lakes or small rivers. Fall out on purpose and learn to " self rescue" in water you can stand up in at first. 
Catch bluegills... bass.. perch then hook into a carp to learn to go on a " sleigh ride" and get the beast in the boat without flipping. 
Stay off the water at night....
The salt is not the place to have your first experiences with a yak !!!!


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, CBBT produced a lot of small fish and some keeper spot :-( I'll have to do it again. I did manage 2 throw back puppy drum in the 15" range. A fast approaching storm, wind and rain kept me close in. By the time all of that mess passed I had about 2 hours of mediocre weather for fishing. It was the 2nd place that I went to...the 1st didn't produce anything, but 3 keeper spot, a small trout, a small pup...and a ton of baby croaker. I guess it was a combo of the past days of rain, crazy temps...and the storm?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh!!! I fish at night quite often, solo mostly. Pending upon time of the year you can see me and a few buds taking off at night. I remember one night out at the concrete ships and my bud, Eric, had a shark swim pass him and grazed his foot. We always sit side saddle with feet in the water. He said it felt like sand paper and I told him that it was probably a shark. Needless to say, he doesn't fish side saddle at night any longer. Dolphin & porpoise usually startle me more than anything else at night. Once the bite turns on the fear leaves quickly in most. Tight lines bro and stay safe!


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Ive done 5 or 6 days total @Kiptopeke. The porpoises have caught me off guard a few times....charging straight for the yak and going under it 20' away...or shooting just past the side. I remember thinking the ram me, flipping me over, or get caught in my fishing lines, but they never do. 

This past week i was there. The waves, wind...current were so rough that it kept some folks from going out. Of course, i went out there. Hooked into my first kayak shark...he wasnt big....just under 3 foot long, bout as round as a football, but I've never seen a little shark look so "teethy." I was gonna just flop him in, then the thought getting bit made me grab my bogo grip...which ive never used. He didn't like that idea and mustered the strength to break my dropper loop :-( Lots of whiting and nothing else. I couldn't even make it to the ships. Almost over shot them and got side slapped by multiple waves that left me soaked.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Good times!


----------

